# [WINE]Kilka problemów z Wine/WineTools

## s!l3ntboy

Witam!

Moje problemy przedstawiają się następująco:

Próbowałem odpalić na Linux'ie MMORPG o nazwie Supreme Destiny. Wszystko zainstalowałem jak należy, ale przy próbie uruchomienia gry wywala mi taki słodki błędzik:

```

ALSA lib conf.c:3949:(snd_config_expand) Unknown parameters 0

ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL default:0

fixme:wave:ALSA_AddCaptureDevice Add support for DSCapture

fixme:shdocvw:WebBrowser_QueryInterface 

(0x16d7a0)->({bd1ae5e0-a6ae-11ce-bd37-504200c10000} 0x33cae4) interface 

not supported

fixme:shdocvw:PersistStreamInit_Load (0x16d7a0)->(0x33cab0)

fixme:shdocvw:OleControl_FreezeEvents (0x16d7a0)->(1)

fixme:shdocvw:WebBrowser_QueryInterface 

(0x16d9b8)->({bd1ae5e0-a6ae-11ce-bd37-504200c10000} 0x33cae4) interface 

not supported

fixme:shdocvw:PersistStreamInit_Load (0x16d9b8)->(0x33cab0)

fixme:shdocvw:OleObject_DoVerb stub for -3

fixme:shdocvw:OleInPlaceObject_InPlaceDeactivate (0x16d7a0)

fixme:shdocvw:OleObject_Close (0x16d7a0)->(1)

```

Probowałem skonfigurować Wine na różne sposoby, ale nic z tego. Stwierdziłem więc, że może czegoś mi brakuje albo mam źle skonfigurowane więc próbowałem zainstalować WineTools. Tu jednakże pojawił się kolejny problem: program WineTools nie potrafi wykryć poprawnie wersji Wine.

Mianowicie wersja Wine wykrywa się po prostu jako 0 :/ Tutaj także nie wiem co na to poradzić :/

W ostateczności próbowałem to nawet odpalić na cededze, ale tutaj odbyło się wszystko jeszcze gorzej niż na Wine bo na Wine przynajmniej na chwilę pojawiało się okno z grą - na cededze nawet tego nie ma nie mówiąc już o tym, że konsola nie wyświetla żadnego błędu   :Wink: 

Jeśli będziecie chcieli jakieś pliki konfiguracyjne itp. rzeczy to napiszcie jakie a na pewno prześlę  :Wink: 

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc i mam nadzieję, że znajdzie się ktoś kto wyratuje mnie z tej krytycznej sytuacji (to taka fajna gra...   :Razz:  )

Pozdrawiam,

s!l3ntboy

----------

## SlashBeast

Skoro na wine jak i na cededze nie hallo to może poprostu jest to jedna z gier, której nie odpalisz pod nimi?

----------

## Radioaktywny

Witam

 *s!l3ntboy wrote:*   

> Probowałem skonfigurować Wine na różne sposoby, ale nic z tego. 

 

Próbowałeś także przez winecfg?

----------

## s!l3ntboy

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Skoro na wine jak i na cededze nie hallo to może poprostu jest to jedna z gier, której nie odpalisz pod nimi?

 

Byc może - właśnie tego próbuje się dowiedziec od społeczności forum  :Wink: 

 *Radioaktywny wrote:*   

> Próbowałeś także przez winecfg?

 

Na samym początku, ale to także nic nie dało  :Wink: 

Jedyne co mi się udało osiągnąc po tych konfiguracjach to doprowadzic do tego że gra uruchamia się dosłownie na chwilę a potem okno znika wywalając takowy błąd  :Wink: 

Mimo wszystko dzięki za chęci  :Wink: 

----------

## tytanick

szukaj i patrz czy dziala

http://games.cedega.com/gamesdb/search.mhtml

http://appdb.winehq.org/

----------

## s!l3ntboy

Niestety tej gry nie ma w żadnej z baz danych - czy wobec tego nie ma żadnej szansy na to żeby gra zadziałała  :Question: 

Czy w takim razie wie ktoś jak rozwiązać problem z WineTools?

Czekam na dalszą pomoc  :Wink: 

----------

## bartmarian

tak sobie tylko gdybam... dwa razy cos chce do "web-browser"

to moze szuka IE (albo siakiegos jego skladnika), doinstaluj

co Ci szkodzi sprawdzic....

----------

## SlashBeast

Gdy wine chce web browsera odpala się ichnie GUI które pozwala zainstalowac Wine Gecko. IE Zbędne.

----------

## piotrwoj

działa na najnowszym crossover  :Smile: 

-------------------------------------

Drzwi Warszawa

Drzwi Antywłamaniowe

----------

## s!l3ntboy

 *piotrwoj wrote:*   

> działa na najnowszym crossover 

 

piotrwoj: Czy mógłbyś mi powiedzieć w jaki sposób instalowałeś grę i jaką masz konfigurację? Bo ja zainstalowałem z crossover'a i nicość z tego mi wyszła - wciąż mi się nie uruchamia  :Wink: 

I tak przy okazji: jakie masz parametry sprzętowe kompa? Może to wina sprzętu? Już sam nie wiem...

----------

